# 2 man limit.



## King24 (Jun 10, 2011)

The Sheepshead are thick, we hit 30 on the mid bay bridge. Stay shallow, around 13 feet.


----------



## King24 (Jun 10, 2011)

Here's another pic


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of sheepshead ! And here I sit at work reading about it , wishing I was doing it .


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice mess of fish thks for sharing


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice. Did you happen to weigh that beast?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Sweet haul. What was the bait of choice? Can you guys get fiddlers down where you are. Everyone on this side of the panhandle are out.


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice! Now break out the chainsaw.


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Very nice. Couple of studs in there!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Fun fishin right there...


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Congrats, couple of studs


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm glad for you. Hope you enjoyed yourself. They will make a nice mess of cat food but hey its all about having fun and enjoying yourself.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Tough to clean but some good eating right there!


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

Nice. What time were you out there? I was out there in the AM on my kayak and it was bit rougher than forecasted. Once it calmed down it was time for me to go. I gave up trying to hug the bridge pilings while working against the wind and current. They didn't seem too interested in my frozen shrimp during the brief time I was able to keep my rigs near the structure. Landed a couple nice slot reds though.


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

Wheres midbay bridge?


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

That is nice...I sure do love me some sheephead....dont even mind cleaning them. Nice catch!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

tasty critter right there, you have just earned the title of a sheep herder hahaha round up and make that oil splat hahahaha


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

My sheepshead cleaning epiphany came when I started using the kitchen shears to chase around their chest cavity. Made things about a million times easier. Also a serrated fillet knife is helpful for the gill plate cut- I don't find them all that hard to clean anymore.


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice mess of sheepies makes me want to go out and get some did you catch them on fiddler crabs or shrimp


----------



## SmallTime (Feb 9, 2015)

Have fun cleaning those.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

mfbt said:


> Wheres midbay bridge?


Choctawhatchee Bay (Destin)


----------



## King24 (Jun 10, 2011)

Easy to clean, I use an auto fillet knife. And a regular fillet knife to take the skin off. Some good eating. I use fiddlers, when the bite slows I use live shrimp. For some reason the fish bite pretty good when you switch it up.


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

May I ask where you get your bait?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Outstanding job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jailbreak!!!


----------

